# my VERY pregnant miniature dachshund!!



## slaneyrose (Feb 22, 2006)

This is Lanubh..she is 47 days pregnant and massive!! I cant imagine what she will look like when she reaches the end of her pregnancy at day 64!!!!

http://www.i6.photobucket.com/albums/y216/...se/103a1065.jpg


----------



## mininik (Feb 22, 2006)

:new_shocked: Wow!


----------



## slaneyrose (Feb 22, 2006)

:lol: Exactly Mininik!!! Any guess as to how many she is gonna have???




:


----------



## lyn_j (Feb 22, 2006)

[SIZE=14pt]I say 5 and I think one of them needs to come to America and live with me and the rest of my mini doxies....wonder how much it costs to import one??????[/SIZE]

Lyn


----------



## mininik (Feb 22, 2006)

Good question, Lyn! I wouldn't mind importing one, myself, if it's not TOO spendy!



:


----------



## slaneyrose (Feb 22, 2006)

Ahhh lol Thanks you guys  I dread to think what she will be like by the time she has them....I will put the puppy pics on the forum for you to see when they arrive!! If you have a friend visiting you doesnt it cost very little as they can be carried in a special transport carrier in the hold??? The Dad is cream too!! :aktion033:


----------



## lyn_j (Feb 22, 2006)

Niki how much is a ticket to Ireland????? MAybe we canget a cheap ticket, a sherpa bag and viola! I ama serious tho can you e mail me a pedigree so share with my friend Barbara who is an afficianado of the English Creams here in America????? She has a dog imported from Japan who is an English cream.

Lyn

What if we get them sent to Canada and then to us????? Would that be easier???


----------



## mininik (Feb 22, 2006)

LOL! Hey, I'll go, Lyn! Are you buying the tickets?? Honestly though, I doubt it would be too expensive to have a pup shipped to you directly from Ireland as cargo but you'd have to do it when the weather is not extremely hot or cold. I would go for it but I think where I'm going (Triple Heart Ranch Training Centre in WA) raises Doxies, too!



: If not, my next doggie will be a rescue...


----------



## runamuk (Feb 22, 2006)

Good gravy...that is just not natural :bgrin :bgrin :bgrin weiner doggy porn pic if you ask me



: :bgrin

as for import just a fyi as my dear dog friend just did an import..........her costs all inclusive from hungary with a travel assistant was 2000 US including cost of the pup and that wasn't the cheap part



:



: she is also looking to import a dog from the UK I believe and the costs will be similar...........

good luck with the pups......I say you will have 5-6 with a near 50/50 split boys to girls :bgrin



:


----------



## slaneyrose (Feb 22, 2006)

6 would be good Runamuk!! and 50-50 would be great!! I have new loving homes waiting for 1 dog and 2 bitches which is just as well coz I always want to keep them all!!!



: I will let you know what sex, colour etc and how many so you can see if you`re right



:

Lyn of course I will email you the pedigree! Just gonna look for your email address right now


----------



## JO~* (Feb 22, 2006)

[SIZE=14pt]Cute picture, make me think of me when I was PG. I would eat then go lay on the floor somewhere and sleep!!!![/SIZE]


----------



## sedeh (Feb 23, 2006)

Oh that poor thing! She looks like she's going to pop already. I hate to think what she'll look like in another 10 days! When she walks does her belly drag the ground? Good luck with your litter. Definately need puppy pics!


----------



## Sonya (Feb 23, 2006)

What a cutie - I had a long haired mini weiner dog when I was little - he was so cute!


----------



## slaneyrose (Feb 23, 2006)

Lol...Jo I have a mental picture of you doing a "Lanubh" eating till you can hardly move then lying on your back with feet in the air for a snory snooze! :lol: I`m sure you didnt look as unlady like as she does!!! :bgrin


----------



## capall beag (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Slaney,

Oh what a darling!

I reckon 6 lovely pups!

It is cheap to import a dog from Ireland, I know because I just did it!

The crate was 85 euro and my Dad brought him over. You know I just emailed Lyn and I think I told her wrong!! I think it was 100 euro for the additional cargo, as they call it!

The vet health check was 35 euro.

I think euro to dollar is $130 is 100 euro.

The total cost fro me was $300 btu of course I did not have to buy my own ticket as my Dad was visiting! It is not much more expensive to ship them alone, it is done by weight so a Great Dane might get pricey!!

Hope this helps!


----------



## Laura (Feb 23, 2006)

Oh my goodness. I'm sure that's how I'll feel in a few months~LOL


----------



## MInx (Feb 23, 2006)

How adorable! Wel my dogs always go 59-63 days and nearly 100% whelped the 59th day if they got big that fast so good luck on making it till day 64

Course our were Great Danes



:

I say 5, (3 males, 2 females..3 red, 2 cream..ALL healthy happy of course :bgrin )

Maxine


----------



## slaneyrose (Feb 23, 2006)

We have a "puppy game" going on the "hotdogblog" form. And I said 5 for Lanubh from earlier Minx but since this picture was posted for everyone (we are sharing pics of the dams on same days of pregnancy to compare lol) everyone thinks it is gonna be 6 or 7!! Maybe her babies are just having a growth spurt now and will slow down soon (lets hope before she bursts!!!) Lynn, if you have daxies you should check it out!!


----------



## lyn_j (Feb 23, 2006)

[SIZE=14pt]I tried to get on but it tells me page unavailable every time. Can you send me a link rather than an address and see if it helps?[/SIZE]

Lyn


----------



## slaneyrose (Feb 23, 2006)

Lyn I will put the link here...I no longer have a pm box (it was removed :-( ) so cant pm you but just follow the link here. You should be able to register or just view. sometimes they have problems and we cant get on so maybe its "one of those nights" LOL www.thehotdogblog.com let me know how you get on. If you register....check out the game...its hilariousl!!!


----------



## lyn_j (Feb 23, 2006)

I got in, registered and have been just browsing the site...lots to figure out.... lovely pictures of Doxies to look at !


Lyn


----------



## slaneyrose (Feb 23, 2006)

Lyn...I`m sooooo glad you got on!! I think I gave you the wrong link did I?? its not THE hotdogblog..its just hotdogblog. lol anyway delighted you are on....my name is Darleeka which is my stud name (means little star) what is yours???


----------



## hairicane (Feb 23, 2006)

I just got on and saw her :new_shocked: Oh my she is huge!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I think 7 pups.


----------



## luvmycritters (Feb 24, 2006)

> Good gravy...that is just not natural weiner doggy porn pic if you ask me


[SIZE=10pt][/SIZE]

Ha ha - too funny Runamuk! :bgrin She really is a little porker isnt she! Hope her birthing goes well!

Lori


----------



## slaneyrose (Feb 24, 2006)

Here is the Daddy of the puppies.

http://www.i6.photobucket.com/albums/y216/...se/100a0852.jpg

And here he is with some of our family

http://www.i6.photobucket.com/albums/y216/...se/100a0966.jpg


----------



## slaneyrose (Feb 24, 2006)

runamuk said:


> Good gravy...that is just not natural :bgrin :bgrin :bgrin weiner doggy porn pic if you ask me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL LOL runamuk....your idea of porn is a little off beat to say the least wouldnt you say!!!??



: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lyn_j (Feb 24, 2006)

[SIZE=14pt]Love those pictures! You can get all kinds of dilutes with chocolate and tan or Isabella and tan and creams.[/SIZE]

Lyn


----------



## pepperhill (Feb 24, 2006)

I saw your little guy with some of your family. OK, so where do YOU sit?!!? :lol: Your "kids" are adorable. As far as your mommy-to-be, She looks like a VW Volkswagon! What a tick! I hope she gives you a bunch of healthy, beautiful, pups (that look just like Dad! I just love his look!) :aktion033:


----------



## slaneyrose (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks pepperhill!! He is very beautiful with a temperament to match!! Your`e right!!! She does look like a VW :aktion033: :lol:

Lyn is there such a thing as just plain isabella??? can you give me a list of the colours I could get crossed with cream and both of the ones you mentioned??? I dont know anything about those dilute ones you have.


----------



## lyn_j (Feb 24, 2006)

[SIZE=14pt]I am trying to get Barbara to do a list for me ..... she is bad about answering e mails. she is alone caring for 30 horses, as many dogs and some hairless cats as well. ALL BY HERSELF! Isabellas usually are Isy and tan but you can hardly see the tan for the grey. Going looking for isy pics now.[/SIZE]

Lyn

Isabella and tan LH puppy






Blue and tan LH adult






Chocolate and tan LH adult he does NOT have red eyes.... they are brown


----------



## slaneyrose (Feb 24, 2006)

Oh my goodness Lyn!!! I am TOTALLY in love with that issy and tan colour!!!! And those eyes!!!!!! Yep...you can sign me up for one!!! LOL


----------



## lyn_j (Feb 24, 2006)

that is Cocos father when he was a puppy. I hope I can pull off one of those for you...the blue on the page is the one that I have that will be bred to Coco. she is also Issy sired.. You get lots more blues than Isabellas but I will sure try my best.I will talk to the crayola puppy fairy!


Lyn


----------



## slaneyrose (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks Lyn!!! When Lanubh was being mated I kept saying to her and Dannan "lots of puppies please"! And THAT seems to have worked pretty well!! lol So just keep telling them...."Issy`s for Kim" and lets hope!



:


----------

